# Recruiter jobs for Indians In Australia



## sai.varuni (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi All,
How difficult it is to land in recruiter job in Australia for Indian having 3 years of experience in Recruitment department in India and After pursuing Masters in HRM in Australia. 
Cut and short, Is it easy to find recruiter job in Australia for Indian.


----------

